# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  زمین شناسی لطفا کمک

## hamed_habibi

سلام دوستان عزیزم برای درس زمین شناسی ماطلعه کتاب درسی بهتره یا خیلی سبز؟
برای 20 25درصد

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان عزیزم برای درس زمین شناسی ماطلعه کتاب درسی بهتره یا خیلی سبز؟
> برای 20 25درصد


این سوال خوراک خودمه  :Yahoo (4):  
کتاب درسی و تحلیل تست های 7سال اخیر کاملا کافیه برای تسلط .

اگه جایی از زمین گنگ بود و نفهمیدید از خیلی سبز بهره بگیرید .

----------


## Romina_kh

> این سوال خوراک خودمه  
> کتاب درسی و تحلیل تست های 7سال اخیر کاملا کافیه برای تسلط .
> 
> اگه جایی از زمین گنگ بود و نفهمیدید از خیلی سبز بهره بگیرید .


تستای تالیفیه هفت چیز تعدادش چقدره؟

----------


## Fawzi

> تستای تالیفیه هفت چیز تعدادش چقدره؟


والا من تو کار شمارش نیستم  :Yahoo (4):  نمیدونم !
برم برات بشمورم؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Romina_kh

> والا من تو کار شمارش نیستم  نمیدونم !
> برم برات بشمورم؟


 :Yahoo (76): 
یه نگاه کوچولو اگه زحمتی نیس میندازی چون سراسریارو زدم تست تالیفی میخوام فقط :Y (477):  :Yahoo (90):  :Y (592):  :Yahoo (118):

----------


## Fawzi

> یه نگاه کوچولو اگه زحمتی نیس میندازی چون سراسریارو زدم تست تالیفی میخوام فقط


رومینا کتابم گم شده وجدانا  ..گشتم نبود !  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
پیدا شد میشمورم و میفرسم برات  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## darya19

> سلام دوستان عزیزم برای درس زمین شناسی ماطلعه کتاب درسی بهتره یا خیلی سبز؟
> برای 20 25درصد


کتاب درسی رو خوب بخونی، باتستای ۵-۶سال اخیر داخل وخارجشونو بزنی کافیه .

----------


## Mr.me

کتاب درسی نظم نداره
مهر و ماه رو بخون همایش چلاجو الا رو هم ببین

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه



سلام دوستان عزیزم برای درس زمین شناسی ماطلعه کتاب درسی بهتره یا خیلی سبز؟
برای 20 25درصد



سلام

کتاب درسی از فصولی که تست خیزن 

موفق باشید
_

----------


## hamed_habibi

​تشکر ازهمگی

----------


## _evil.girl

سلام 
من با یه خانوم که 96 زمین شناسی 45 زده بودند حرف زدم فقط زمین 3 خونده بودند یعنی 100 درصد سوالات زمین 3 رو زده بودند گفتند کم بخون اما خوب بخون 
شما هم همون کتاب رو بخون تعداد فصل کم اما خوب و عمقی

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام دوستان عزیزم برای درس زمین شناسی ماطلعه کتاب درسی بهتره یا خیلی سبز؟
> برای 20 25درصد


سلااااام
من دی وی دی دکتر چلاجور آفبا رو دیدم 
تستای کنکورای سال های قبلم زدم وقت کنم مهر و ماهم میگیرم
ولی با  همون دوتا الان از درصدای زمینم راضیم

----------


## Romina_kh

> سلااااام
> من دی وی دی دکتر چلاجور آفبا رو دیدم 
> تستای کنکورای سال های قبلم زدم وقت کنم مهر و ماهم میگیرم
> ولی با  همون دوتا الان از درصدای زمینم راضیم


چند میزنی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلااااام
> من دی وی دی دکتر چلاجور آفبا رو دیدم 
> تستای کنکورای سال های قبلم زدم وقت کنم مهر و ماهم میگیرم
> ولی با  همون دوتا الان از درصدای زمینم راضیم


​برای خوندن متن کتاب چی؟

----------


## نگارخانم

> چند میزنی؟


میانگین 80 میزنم

----------


## نگارخانم

> ​برای خوندن متن کتاب چی؟


دوست خوبم
متن کتاب اصلی ترین مرجعه 
من اول کتابامو میخونم بعد میرم سراغ اینا

----------

